# Schedule for Fox Sports 1 (was SPEED) ?



## CrashMeister

Fox Sports 1 replaces Speed tomorrow. No channel change and no FS1 schedule data available for Charter in GA.

Does anyone have the correct schedule on their TiVo? (Should see UEFA Champions League for 8/21 at 2:30pm)

Thanks


----------



## JLucPicard

I'm a little confused by all of this.

DirecTV subscriber. I was looking today for information on Fox Sports 1 starting tomorrow and there is a program on SPEED (channel 607) at 1:30 a.m. CT tonight called _Fox Sports 1: America's New Sports Network_.

Then I actually went to www.foxsports1.com and used their "Find it now on your TV" tool and it showed that it would be on DirecTV on channed 219/219(hd) (which currently shows as MAVTV). I plan to leave my box tuned on 219 when I turn in for the night to see if that's where it shows up.

I looked in the program guide at both 219 and 607, and they both seem to show what would be the standard programming on those regular channels, which doesn't surprise me as the switch hasn't been made yet.

OK, just went to DirecTV's web site and found this information:

http://news.directv.com/2013/08/15/two-exciting-new-sports-channels-fox-sports-1-and-fox-sports-2/

That says it replaces SPEED on channel 219, so still a little confused, but it looks like DirecTV will carry Fox Sports 1 on channel 219 and Fox Sports 2 on channel 618. Not sure what, if anything, will happen to channel 607???


----------



## windracer

I'm seeing a similar thing on regular cable: Guide data (and channel logo name) are still Speed, but I see the Fox 1 show at 2:30am. 

The channel doesn't launch until tomorrow, so I'm sure we'll get a guide data update then (or eventually).


----------



## janry

I'm really bummed by this process. Normally, Speed shows the previous weeks Continental Challenge Race but instead, tomorrow it will be aired on Fox Sports 2 which as I understand, will be Fuel Channel renamed, which we don't get, so I don't get to see the race.


----------



## jjd_87

Yeah I was up for the swap this morning. Suddenlink was suppose to move the channel down one number but they haven't yet so my guide shows a bunch of Speed channel shows that aren't airing. Kinda weird. 

Anyway Speed Channel ended with Mike Joy saying a few nice words about the channel and then FS1 kicked off with Curt Menefee talking about the new network.


----------



## dwit

Had the same question for *Comcast Atlanta*.

Same issues. Still 2 weeks of data for racing/car programming for Fox Speed. Even after making sure to manually instruct the Tivo to connect today, when the changes should have occurred.


----------



## dwit

Also, not just a guide issue. The actual programming being shown is still racing programs. So I guess the issue is with Fox.

As far as I read, there should be virtually no racing/car programming on the new channel. That programming is supposed to be moved to other channels of the Fox network.


----------



## davezatz

On FiOS, I have FS1 as of this morning but the TiVo guide is incorrect.


----------



## dwit

davezatz said:


> On FiOS, I have FS1 as of this morning but the TiVo guide is incorrect.


Yeah, I did just notice that the "Speed" logo is gone and the "Fox1" logo is there.

Checked the Fox Sports website for programming schedule:

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/fox-sports-1-launch-what-to-watch-on-first-weekend-081513

I see the guide has changed to reflect the proper program schedule at zap2it.com, so I guess it won't be long before it hits in the Tivo servers.


----------



## CrashMeister

I registered a complaint at TiVo. They say they will contact their data provider. Cookie cutter response, nothing useful.

I have manually set up recordings for next week. I hope the guide change happens soon. I don't care what they call the channel as long as the guide gets fixed.


----------



## CrashMeister

There will still be quite a bit of motorsport on FS1, just not as much as Speed.


----------



## Davelnlr_

I know I have missed the first 2/3rds of the Camping World truck series...Pissed...


----------



## mrschimpf

Just got the listings on my TiVo for FS1 replacing Speed, including a "Your lineup has changed" message through the box, though because of some kind of bungle at the cable company's end, the HD channel on my Charter system (Sheboygan, WI) is showing a blank screen.

The problem was that until Wednesday (when Direct, Dish and Time Warner picked it up), Fox couldn't guarantee all Speed homes would get Fox Sports 1, so there's an alternate robo-feed of terrible reality shows for Speed for those providers who didn't want to pay for the new channel, which was the schedule everyone was still seeing. So the listings providers had to assume that most homes were still going to get the robo-feed instead of FS1.

FS2 was less of a problem; Fuel TV was going to switch to FS2 no matter what, so both schedules were the same there without having to change the guide data immediately. But I pretty much expect the same problems in three weeks when Fox Soccer is converted to FXX..


----------



## windracer

Looks like no FOX 1 on Brighthouse yet. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...ont-be-on-bright-house-20130812,0,813422.post


----------



## jjd_87

Bummer for anyone who's cable company dropped the ball. Tonight's UFC Fight Night was awesome. Even the prelims were great.


----------



## dwit

Accurate guide data for Comcast Atlanta is now showing on my Tivo, after the last forced connection.


----------



## sieglinde

I watched neither Fuel or Speed but would leave Fuel on for the music behind the surfing and skateboarding videos when it first started out. My TiVo announced the change for Speed but I am not certain I got Fuel after I moved.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Looks like no FOX 1 on Brighthouse yet.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...ont-be-on-bright-house-20130812,0,813422.post


Well, I see my Guide data and channel listing updated overnight. Fuel is still listed as such (I don't get that channel anyway) but Speed is now shown as FS1HD and the feed is correct.


----------



## unitron

TWC removed Speed from the analog tier here quite some time back (apparently made it an on-demand digital channel), but like many other analog channels they've dumped, never bothered to pass the word along to Trib Media and TiVo.

A day or two ago I start getting notices on my TiVos about FS1 being added on Channel 67.

None of my TiVos are set up to do digital cable, and I got the message on my S2s as well.

However, tuning to (analog) Channel 67 gets me nothing.

More TWC disinformation I guess.


----------



## sieglinde

meh! Comcast did this correctly. Probably won't watch it but it looks like it is more than just car racing.


----------



## Grandizer

sieglinde said:


> meh! Comcast did this correctly. Probably won't watch it but it looks like it is more than just car racing.


They did?
I can't confirm this in Boston.

My Tivo has the channel but for the last 3 days since I added channel 925 to my lineup, the guide just shows "To Be announced" and "Title Not Available" Even when I go to Tivo website and show the channels it does not show the channel in their lineup.

I have missed the UFC shows already.


----------



## dwit

Comcast Atlanta:

Did Fox Sports 1 recently get moved up to the highest tier package. I used to get it ever since the change, but now I don't seem to.

Anyone else experience this?

Never mind. Finally got it back. My machine crashed and after recovery, that seemed to be the only effect. Don't know why that seemed to be the only channel that did not recover immediately.


----------

